# music discovery eclectic revelry



## esh dov ets (Jan 7, 2018)

you know those awesome npr and small radio stations shows that play the best music you don't hear elsewhere unless you get really tuned in.
... morning becomes eclectic ...
proper respect to all the great dj's that don't answer to sold out producers and to the producers who allow musical freedom.

ps
ran out of option slots on the poll.
could have added folk, hip hop, for me and maybe some more. not to mention sub genres.
come to think of it; what about lyric content genres, is that a thing?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_genres


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 7, 2018)

we have the same computer


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)

blues 
rock 
* r&b 

* soul 
* jazz 
* other


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 29, 2018)

sweetest soul music


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 30, 2018)

rockin jazz
dj say's try till 10:20


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 30, 2018)

jazz on the latin side
ca tjader




first 3 tracks t0 6:15


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 30, 2018)

1st song 6:53


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 30, 2018)

more jazz
http://rollitup.org/t/blues-and-jazz-klon.945826/


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 30, 2018)

Charles Bradley preforms Black sabbath - Changes


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 2, 2018)

this isn't the band i was searching sound hound for but it sounds like it.


----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Feb 17, 2018)




----------

